# Order Recieved



## waplord (May 8, 2006)

Wow great service, spoke to John on the phone to ask a bit of advice (incredibly helpful  ), placed the order yesterday morning and it arrives first thing this morning, great service, going to have a great bankholiday of detailing  Thanks C&S!


----------

